# Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband



## mmaier1 (13. Dezember 2012)

*erledigt*

erledigt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Zuerst das Problem:
Welche Vorteile ein Landesverband bietet, kommt auf den einzelnen Landesverband an.

Da kann ich zu Oberbayern natürlich nichts sagen.

Versicherungen, Rechtsberatung etc. bekommt man auch ohne Verband, teilweise auch deutlich günstiger als über den Verband.

Und jeder Verein weiss ja, wie oft er bisher Rechtsberatung brauchte, um einschätzen zu können, wie wichtig das für den einzelnen Verein ist.

Man muss aber das, was man da sparen kann, durch eigee Arbeit und Recherche erst mal bringen, da scheuen sich dann viele. 

Hat der Verband eigene Verbandsgewässer, ist das ein Vorteil für die Angler, der nicht gering für die Angler zu schätzen ist.

Das Problem:
Man ist über den Landesverband als Verein IMMER zwangsorganisiert im jeweiligen Bundesverband (zusätzliche Aufwendung pro Mitglied 2 bzw. 3,10). 
Wofür der Verein letztlich gor nix kriegt oder hat.

Je nach Landesverband hat man als Verein pro Angler also zwischen 4,50 bis weit über 10 Euro zu bezahlen.

Nimmt man daraus die ungefähre Mitte - 7,00 Euro in dem Falle - hätte der Verein mit 1000 Mitglieder jedes Jahr also zusätzliche 7.000 Euro zur Verfügung.

Da kann man dann selber viele Versicherungen und Anwälte bezahlen, wenn man sie wirklich mal braucht und zusätzlich noch einiges an Fisch setzen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nimmt man daraus die ungefähre Mitte - 7,00 Euro in dem Falle - hätte der Verein mit 1000 Mitglieder jedes Jahr also zusätzliche 70.000 Euro zur Verfügung.
> 
> ..


 
Nicht 70.000, sondern 7.000,-€.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

DANKE!!!
Änders gleich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



> Der Verein ist in OBERFRANKEN


Bayern, Franken, ist das nicht eh alles eine Sorte??
;-)))

Fischereifachberatung ist verbandsunabhängig meines Wissens, jeder Bezirk hat nen Fischereifachberater..

Zuschüsse kriegste natürlich dann keine mehr - wenn ihr bis jetzt mehr Kohle aus dem Verband gholt als zahlt, brauchste nicht überlegen - das zahlen dann andere Vereine mit, die den Verband nicht so clever abzocken..

Ist dann ein einfaches Rechenexempel..

Gibt ja auch in Bayern genügend Vereine, die nicht im LV organisiert sind, einfach mal bei euch umhören..


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Muss bei Seuchen nicht sowieso die naturschutzbehörde eingeschaltet werden? Ob die nun vom Verband oder Vorstand angerufen werden ist auch egal.

Selbst wenn mal ein Gewässer von einer Seuche oder sonst etwas betroffen ist. Wie oft kommt sowas vor, das irgendwo ein komplett neuer besatz gemacht werden muss? Das ist so selten, wenn ein Verein ein bissschen Geld für Notfälle auf der sicheren Seite hat, dann ist das schon in Ordnung.

Letztlich brennt ihr dann 8000-10000 Euro im Jahr für Leute raus, die euch vorschreiben wollen, was ihr an eurem Gewässer zu tun und zu lassen habt. 

Aber einen Vorstand zum Verbandsaustritt zu bewegen wird wohl unmöglich. Zur not zieht bei der Abstimmung die "wer will das alles so bleibt und nicht noch mehr Arbeit und blablabla" Abstimmungsfrage immer und der Antrag wird abgelehnt.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Stellst Du diese Frage im Verein auch noch, wenn Dein Bezirksverband aus dem LV austritt?


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Da du in dem Verein drin bist kannst du ja die Postings von Thomas für dich selber beantworten und nicht wir.

Wenn euer Verein jedes Jahr ein paar Rechtsstreite auf Verbandskosten führt, wäre ein Verbleib für euch lohnenswert.

Wenn ihr die ganzen "Angebote" des Verbandes nicht nutzt, keine Fischereiberatzung braucht und keine Verbandsgewässer (beliebtes Druckmittel der Verbände) nutzt, dann kann es klappen.

Ausserdem dann noch das ideologische. Möchte man solche Leute bezahlen, die einem Vorschreiben wollen was man zu tun und zu lassen hat? Solche Verbände die in diversen Anglerbelangen einfach nichts machen? Siehe NSG's (Aktuell Behrensdorf und die Elbe) oder sich für Nachtangelverbote einsetzten und an der Ostsee nichts gegen drohende Schleppangelverbote unternehmen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Die Frage lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten.

Monetär ist das ganz einfach.

Wieviel Mitgliedsbeitrag zahlt ihr an den Verband, und wieviel Geld oder Geldwerte Vorteile bekommt ihr zurück.

Dann ist da noch die Frage der Verbandsgewässer. Könnt Ihr an solchen Angeln oder nicht.

Eine weitere Frage ist, ob es Sinn macht, wenn ein Landesverband in einem Bundesverband organisiert ist.
Wenn nicht, kann das so gesparte Geld zurück zu den Vereinen fließen, ebenfalls als Geld oder als Geldwerter Vorteil.


Bis dahin ganz einfach.

Die andere Frage ist, bis zu welcher Ebene der Organisierungsgrad eines Vereines reichen muss, damit nicht irgendwelche Hansel über Eure Zukunft entscheiden, ohne dass ihr auch nur die Möglichkeit habt, Einfluss zu nehmen. 

Zuvor ist natürlich nch zu klären, ob ihr überhaupt Einfluss nehmen *wollt.*

Wenn nicht, ist die Frage durch eine simple Gewinn und Verlust Rechnung zu beantworten.


----------



## smithie (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Fischerei-Fachberatung, Unterstützung bei Seuchen, Zuschüsse für die Jugend usw??


Die Fischereifachberatungen sind vom Verband (und auch sonst) unabhängige Behörden. 
Rein verwaltungstechnisch müssen die auch Sachen von Vereinen (z. B.: Erlaubnisscheine, Pachtverträge) bearbeiten (via LRA), die nicht in Verbänden organisiert sind.

Bei Fischseuchen ist das Veterinäramt und der Fischgesundheitsdienst zuständig.
Ob es hier Kooperationen mit dem Verband gibt, ist vom Bezirk abhängig (gab es mal in OBB zwischen Fischgesundheitsdienst und Verband).


----------



## Lazarus (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern verwaltet im Auftrag des Staates die staatlichen Fischereirechte und die Fischereiabgabe.
Wenn ihr austreten würdet, hieße das nicht automatisch, dass ihr die Pacht für eure staatlichen Gewässer (so ihr welche habt) nicht mehr verlängert bekämt. Förderlich wäre es aber sicher nicht.

Was gerne vergessen wird: Der Verband besteht aus den Vereinen. Wenn _alle_ Vereine austreten würden, gäbe es automatsch auch keinen Verband  mehr. Aber vielleicht würde der Nabu sich dann die Mühe machen, die staaltlichen Gewässer zu verwalten.
Hauptsache, man spart 7€ im Jahr. Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## Wegberger (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Hallo Lazerus,

danke das du dich selber versprichst und es noch nicht mal merkst!

Amingo !


----------



## snofla (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern verwaltet im Auftrag des Staates die staatlichen Fischereirechte und die Fischereiabgabe.
> Wenn ihr austreten würdet, hieße das nicht automatisch, dass ihr die Pacht für eure staatlichen Gewässer (so ihr welche habt) nicht mehr verlängert bekämt. Förderlich wäre es aber sicher nicht.
> 
> Was gerne vergessen wird: Der Verband besteht aus den Vereinen. Wenn _alle_ Vereine austreten würden, gäbe es automatsch auch keinen Verband  mehr. Aber vielleicht würde der Nabu sich dann die Mühe machen, die staaltlichen Gewässer zu verwalten.
> Hauptsache, man spart 7€ im Jahr. Schöne neue Welt.




dein posting kam nach 22 Uhr ich hoffe du warst betrunken...........


----------



## Lazarus (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lazerus,
> 
> danke das du dich selber versprichst und es noch nicht mal merkst!


Wem habe ich mich denn versprochen? Hoffentlich ist SIE es auch auch Wert gewesen.
Die deutsche Sprache hat es schon in sich...


----------



## Lazarus (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



snofla schrieb:


> dein posting kam nach 22 Uhr ich hoffe du warst betrunken...........


Ähh, leider nicht. Ich habe aber zwischenzeitlich daran gearbeitet. :l
Trotzdem verstehe ich noch immer nicht, was du mir sagen willst.


----------



## Knispel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern verwaltet im Auftrag des Staates die staatlichen Fischereirechte und die Fischereiabgabe.
> Wenn ihr austreten würdet, hieße das nicht automatisch, dass ihr die Pacht für eure staatlichen Gewässer (so ihr welche habt) nicht mehr verlängert bekämt. Förderlich wäre es aber sicher nicht.
> 
> Was gerne vergessen wird: Der Verband besteht aus den Vereinen. Wenn _alle_ Vereine austreten würden, gäbe es automatsch auch keinen Verband mehr. *Aber vielleicht würde der Nabu sich dann die Mühe machen, die staaltlichen Gewässer zu verwalten.*
> Hauptsache, man spart 7€ im Jahr. Schöne neue Welt.


 
Nun schimpf doch nicht imme rauf den Nabu. Es gibt ganz vernüftige Leute dort, mit denen man wunderbar reden kann. Das ist wie bei den Anglern - wenn einer Mist ( in den Augen anderer ) baut heist es auch gleich immer "*die Angler*" .


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt hier in die Nesseln setzte...

@ Knispel:

Wenn bei der Nabu alles vernünftige Leute wären - dann wäre das hier nicht raus gekommen. Ich halte das auch 2 Jahre nach dem Belanntwerden immer noch für ne Provokation.
http://www.nabu.de/aktionenundprojekte/vogeldesjahres/2010-kormoran/Informationen/

Einzig Recht kannst du damit haben, dass es da ein paar gibt, mit denen man Reden kann.

Egal.. Schwamm drüber!

Ansonsten kann man zu dem Thema nur sagen - die 7€ oder 12,50€ pro Kopf pro Verein sind rausgeschmissenes Geld. Der Verein kann damit mehr anstellen (Versicherungen abschließen, Rücklagen bilden, Investitionen in Gewässerpflege und Hege...)


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Hallo mmaier1,


> Was ist mit der Fischerei-Fachberatung, Unterstützung bei Seuchen, Zuschüsse für die Jugend usw??



Die aufgeführten Punkte sind grundsätzlich kein Problem, wie von smithie schon erläutert sind die Fischereifachberatungen in den Bezirken ansässig, das hat mit dem Verband erstmal nichts zu tun.

Bei Seuchen ist der Fischgesundheitsdienst zuständig, dieser ist ebenfalls grundsätzlich unabhängig vom Landesfischereiverband.

Bei den Zuschüssen aus der Fischereiabgabe wird die "Vergabestelle" vom Landesfischereiverband betrieben. 

Anträge stellen kann man dort natürlich auch, wenn der Verein nicht Mitglied im Verband ist. (Irgendwo auch logisch, die Fischereiabgabe wird von JEDEM bezahlt, der einen Fischereischein bei der Kommunalverwaltung erwirbt, unabhängig ob "organisierter Sportfischer" oder nicht  )

Welche Förderungen es gibt, und das sind wahrlich viele! kann man in der Richtline zur Zuwendung aus der Fischerabgabe bzw. den entsprechenden Anlagen nachlesen:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...=1&doc.id=VVBY-VVBY000017094&doc.part=X&st=vv

Versicherungen kann man als Verein natürlich auch selber abschließen - einfach zur Agentur/Gesellschaft des Vertrauens gehen und das "Problem" erklären. 
Ich habe mich erst kürzlich da selber mal schlau gemacht. Einige Konzerne wussten nicht so recht was damit anzufangen, andere haben die Sachlage schnell erkannt und zügig entsprechende Angebote unterbreitet. Wenn du da also konkret einen Hinweis brauchst, teile ich dir meine Erfahrungen gerne per PN mit. 

Wenn euer Verein einen Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung abhält, benötigt einer der Ausbilder die Schulung für die "Online-Prüfung", diese muss bis Ende 2014 absolviert werden und wird von den Regionalverbänden des Landesfischereiverbandes durchgeführt. Die Verbände schulen auch Nicht-Verbands-Mitglieder.

Ein Vorteil des Verbandes ist sicherlich, dass man einen Ansprechpartner in vielen Fragen hat. Inwiefern dieser "Vorteil" sich gemessen an den Kosten lohnt bzw. gegenüber den Mitglieder zu verantworten ist, muss jeder für sich beantworten. 

Meiner Meinnung nach ist das schwerste Pfund mit dem Bezirksverbände wuchern können das Fischereirecht, welches sie an verschiedenen Gewässern besitzen. In weiten Teilen Bayerns haben Verbandsgewässer aber nicht die Bedeutung wie man sie etwa aus Sachsen oder Brandenburg kennt. Da häufig nicht der Verband, sondern der Verein der Pächter oder mit zunehmender Häufigkeit auch Besitzer der Gewässer ist. 

Wenn der Zugang zu Gewässern als Grund für eine Verbandsmitglieschaft also wegfällt, darf man sich durchaus mal genauer damit beschäftigen ob so eine Verbandsmitgliedschaft tatsächlich lohnenswert ist. 

Dass Verband und Behörden in Bayern durchaus in Kontakt stehen kann man aber nicht ausblenden, es wird schon daran ersichtlich, dass der oberste bayerische Angelfischer M. Braun vor seiner Tätigkeit als Präsident des Landesfischeriverbandes Bayern langjähriger Referent für Fischereirecht im Landwirtschaftsministerium zu München war.


----------



## smithie (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Ein Punkt bleibt aber - das ist die Vereinsjugend.... diese sind ziemlich engagiert und auf Bezirksebene auch erfolgreich... können die Jugendlichen bei einem Vereinsaustritt auch weiterhin an den Zeltlagern usw. teilnehmen?? Gibt es irgendwelche "Schlupflöcher" für die Jugend??


mE nein. Die Verbands-Zeltlager sind zu großen Teilen aus Verbandsmitteln finanziert. Halte ich für ausgeschlossen, dass da nicht Verbandsmitglieder auf Kosten von Verbandsmitgliedern teilnehmen können.

Konkret wird Dir das nur Dein Bezirksverband beantworten können.


----------



## Revilo62 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

mE hat auch die Jugendarbeit kaum was mit den Verbänden zu tun, es gibt hier sicher Nachholbedarf in manchen Vereinen und es ist ja auch nicht verboten, dass Vereine auf dieser ebene zusammenarbeiten und langjährige Freundschaften zwischen den Vereinen sind auch nicht verbandsabhängig. Zeltlager o.ä. Veranstaltungen können auch so organisiert werden, ggf. mit einer entsprechenden Kostenbeteiligung der Jugendlichen oder Eltern, ohne ist sowieso kaum noch realisierbar.
Hier muß nur von den Vereinen entsprechend gearbeitet werden und wer wirklich Nachwuchsarbeit betreibt hat letztendlich auch kein Nachwuchsproblem und stabile, wenn nicht sogar steigende Mitgliederzahlen und damit auch mehr Geld in der Kasse.
Tight Lines #h


----------



## HAKSE (13. Januar 2013)

*VDSF Warum Mitgliedschaft?*

Heute war JahreshauptVersammlung unseres örtlichen Angelvereins. Der Posten von über 900€d den wir für unsere Mitgliedschaft in diesem verband bezahlen müssen, stößt doch sehr sauer auf. Was man genau von dieser Mitgliedschaft hat könnte niemand sagen wisst ihr da mehr? Es würde noch etwas wegen versicherungsschutz  und reine verbandsgewässern erzählt aber keiner weiss da irgendwas genaues. wir überlegen ernsthaft aus dem verband aufzutreten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF Warum Mitgliedschaft?*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Was man genau von dieser Mitgliedschaft hat könnte niemand sagen wisst ihr da mehr? Es würde noch etwas wegen versicherungsschutz  und reine verbandsgewässern erzählt aber keiner weiss da irgendwas genaues.



Ich tippe da eher auf die Möglichkeit, dass da jemand aus der Vereinsführung zu bequem war, den "niederen Vereinsmitgliedern" das "für und wieder" einer Verbandsmitgliedschaft zu erläutern.

Gänzliche Unwissenheit über die Thematik wäre ein wahres Armutszeugniss für Eure Leute!#d


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Wie groß ist denn der Verein?

Raus da und fühlt euch frei!


----------



## HAKSE (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

WIr haben knapp 102 Mitglieder. Es wurde noch erwähnt , dass die Vereinsleute vor 30 Jahren sich schon was dabei gedacht hätten da Mitglied zu werden. 
Empfinde es auch als nicht befriedigende Antwort.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Also darf man davon ausgehen, dass seitdem nicht einer von den gewählten Vereinsoberen zu den Verbandsveranstaltungen /-Schulungen gegangen ist.

Ist schon ein ziemliches Trauerspiel- oder habt Ihr etwa nur ehrenamtliche Gratulanten gewählt?#t


----------



## HAKSE (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Soweit ich weiss war nie irgendjemand auf Schulungen oder Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Hmmm... vor 30 Jahren gab es selbst noch vom VDSF etc. noch Regelmäßig Wettfischen etc. - kann sein, dass damals die Vereine so ähnlich wie heute in anderen Verbänden, Wettbewerbe auf Verbandsebene ausführen konnten.... ist ja auch egal.

Der Vorstand muss eig keine besondere Qualifikationen haben - im besten Falle hat einer der Kassenprüfer oder der Kassenwart nen Kaufmännischen Hintergrund und kann Excel und nen Taschenrechner bedienen :vik: oder, und das ist schon was, hat der Gewässerwart ne Schulung gemacht (die 2 Tage ging^^).

Aber ansonsten kann sich jeder in den Vorstand wählen lassen, oder sogar zum 1. Vorsitzenden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



HAKSE schrieb:


> WIr haben knapp 102 Mitglieder. Es wurde noch erwähnt , dass die Vereinsleute vor 30 Jahren sich schon was dabei gedacht hätten da Mitglied zu werden.
> Empfinde es auch als nicht befriedigende Antwort.




Frag doch mal, wo die damals haben denken lassen. 

Und frag mal, wie bei 102 Mitgliedern und einem Verbandsbeitrag von- ich glaube - dreifuffzig, 900€ zusammenkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Du bist dann ja auch gleichzeitig im Landesverband und musst sowohl Bundes- wie Landesverbandsbeitrag bezahlen. Das können zusammen schon 9 Euro pro Mitglied sein.
Ist aber sehr unterschiedlich, je nach Landesverband..


----------



## Dunraven (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF Warum Mitgliedschaft?*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Es würde noch etwas wegen versicherungsschutz  und *reine verbandsgewässern* erzählt aber keiner weiss da irgendwas genaues. wir überlegen ernsthaft aus dem verband aufzutreten.



Das fette sollte als erstes Mal geklärt werden. Wenn es sowas gibt, also einige Gewässer die ihr befischen dürft dem Verband gehören, dann fallen die weg wenn ihr austretet. Versichern kann man sich auch selbst. Siehe mal die Seite vom Niedersächsischen Landesverband, denn die treten aus dem Bundesverband aus weil sie da auch keine Gegenleistung sehen die sie selber nicht günstiger bekommen können. Das kann bei euch auch der Fall sein im Bezug auf den Landesverband. Mit dem Hinweis auf Nds. kann man so eine Argumentation dann schon mal stützen (da Eure Leute wohl nicht so das Interesse haben da mal nachzurechnen).


----------



## HAKSE (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Vielen Dank Leute! Ich werde alles daran setzten, dass wir dort austreten! Diese ominösen Gewässer wurden zwar erwähnt aber ich kann nirgendwo einen Beleg dafür finden, dass sie wirklich existieren.
Die Versicherung ist auch dummes Zeug. Oder erlischt mein normaler Versicherungsschutz wenn ich eine Uferanlage betrete?


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Wegen der Versicherung:

Wichtig ist eine Haftpflichtversicherung für den Verein!
Diese bekommt ihr bei ca. 100 Mitgliedern für ca. 200€ im Jahr und die deckt schonmal viele "Gefahren" ab.   

Diese umfasst z.B.


> Versicherungssumme 5.000.000 €
> 
> Versicherungsschutz für Vereinsmitglieder / Vorstand
> Vereinsveranstaltungen
> ...



Ferner gibt es eine "Gruppenunfallversicherung".
Die bei "satzungsgemäßen Tätigkeiten" für den Verein greift. 
Bei 100 Mitgliedern dürfte die so bei ca. 300€ im Jahr liegen.

Das ist aber im Prinzip nur eine Service-Leistung an die Mitglieder.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wegen der Versicherung:
> 
> Wichtig ist eine Haftpflichtversicherung für den Verein!
> Diese bekommt ihr bei ca. 100 Mitgliedern für ca. 200€ im Jahr und die deckt schonmal viele "Gefahren" ab.
> ...



Ist man als eingetragener Verein nicht automatisch über den Landessportbund versichert?


----------



## antonio (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist man als eingetragener Verein nicht automatisch über den Landessportbund versichert?



dazu müßte man dort mitglied sein und ob die für ihre mitgliedsvereine versicherungen haben weiß ich nicht.

antonio


----------



## HAKSE (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Wir sind irgendwie über die Gemeinde versichert, die macht das für alle Sportvereine. Wir hatten da nämlich letztes Jahr einen Wasserrohrbruch, dass wurde auch darüber geregelt.


----------



## antonio (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Wir sind irgendwie über die Gemeinde versichert, die macht das für alle Sportvereine. Wir hatten da nämlich letztes Jahr einen Wasserrohrbruch, dass wurde auch darüber geregelt.



wo war denn der bruch?
wenn es die versicherung der gemeinde gedeckt hat, dann ist es sicherlich auch gemeindeeigentum gewesen.
klar kann die gemeinde bei machen sachen auch vereine mitversichern, bei gemeindeveranstaltungen, wo die vereine mitwirken zum beispiel.
aber ich kenne keine gemeinde und glaub auch kaum daß es eine gibt, die ihre vereine mit haftpflicht und und und versichert.

antonio


----------



## lausi97 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Leute! Ich werde alles daran setzten, dass wir dort austreten! Diese ominösen Gewässer wurden zwar erwähnt aber ich kann nirgendwo einen Beleg dafür finden, dass sie wirklich existieren.
> Die Versicherung ist auch dummes Zeug. Oder erlischt mein normaler Versicherungsschutz wenn ich eine Uferanlage betrete?




Frage:Seit ihr im LFV Westfalen Lippe?Wenn ja,dann sind diese Gewässer die Kanäle im Pott und noch eineige Seen im bereich Minden und richtung Münster,da kostet die Karte aber nochmal, ich glaub 35,-,extra.

Raus aus dem Verband,ihr fischt doch eh anner Bigge und umliegende Gewässer,da könnt ihr euch den xxxxxx sparen,und für das Geld lieber nen Teich oder so Pachten.

|wavey:


----------



## HAKSE (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorteile/Nachteile eines Fischereivereins als Mitglied in einem Verband*

Also der Rohrbruch war im Vereinsheim. Bin mir da zu 100% sicher dass der Spass über die Gemeinde lief. Wir zahlen auch einen Beitrag für die Versicherung umsonst ist das also nicht.

Genau Westfalen Lippe ist der Verband. Die Bigge werde ich aber ausser zum Feeder ausprobieren nicht wieder befischen dafür ist meine Zeit als Uferangler mir zu kostbar. Einen Vereinsweiher haben wir auch.


----------

